# Caribe



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thought I would share this as well

Cheers
Ak

View attachment 197684


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Great picture as usual AK.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

cool pic AK! I Like the funky substrate







Are these the caribes that were Showing signs of spawning or the ones that ARE spawning?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

stunning and flawless as always bro!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very cool


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

looks good...i hope one of mine gets that dark


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet! Darker one on right looks like he has a camo pattern going on.somewhat like a oscar would have.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

that caribe on the right looks cracked out!


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciate the kind words everyone.....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

simple yet pleasing shot AK. well done


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great pic and the fish are looking good and healthy


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

They look like a couple of mean machines ready to pounce


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys for the kind words


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Just want to double check, the one on the right is showing typical breeding colour/pattern ? 
If so thats the best example/pic I've ever seen.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Does the one on the left have some eye color, or is it a reflection off the red gravel? Nice fish by the way.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I've looked at it several times(zoomed n enhanced)looks amber but also looks like it could also be reflection. I'm not tryn to stir sh*t or even say it is.but IMO the fish on left could pass for rbp.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They both look like cariba to me and I think that ak knows what type of fish he has.
I believe that this was the breeding pair that used to belong to his friend.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

****** said:


> They both look like cariba to me and I think that ak knows what type of fish he has.
> I believe that this was the breeding pair that used to belong to his friend.


I don't get it ******. Are you saying Caribe can't have red eyes?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Did I stutter? I said that both those fish look like cariba to me, red eyes or not.

Also I am pretty sure that reds have red eyes and cariba and pirays eyes are generally clear, at least the ones that I've seen.
I have seen reds with almost clear eyes though with just a light hint of orange/red color so to me they still were not clear.

I can see how you might think that the eyes have a slight red to them in the pic but make no mistake those are def cariba.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

****** said:


> Did I stutter? I said that both those fish look like cariba to me, red eyes or not.
> 
> Also I am pretty sure that reds have red eyes and cariba and pirays eyes are generally clear, at least the ones that I've seen.
> I have seen reds with almost clear eyes though with just a light hint of orange/red color so to me they still were not clear.
> ...


Don't be a dick! I'm just trying to learn a little about pa pa pa pygos.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^Thats awesome, I actually lol'd.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

impalass said:


> Did I stutter? I said that both those fish look like cariba to me, red eyes or not.
> 
> Also I am pretty sure that reds have red eyes and cariba and pirays eyes are generally clear, at least the ones that I've seen.
> I have seen reds with almost clear eyes though with just a light hint of orange/red color so to me they still were not clear.
> ...


Don't be a dick! I'm just trying to learn a little about pa pa pa pygos.
[/quote]

In no way was he trying to be a dick man.......

LOL
Last quote and it decides to f*ck up..........


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

These are your cariba AK?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> These are your cariba AK?


Nope.......

Friends caribe that now sit in my tank (just a holding tank-I'm not even sure whats the plan for these guys-long term)Friends sold his tank before the caribe....Had no where for them to go-so he just tossed them into my tank one day when I wasn't there.....


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

good looking pic AK


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

lol
people just come to your house and drop their fish in your tanks?

If I remember correctly, you have some crazy number tanks running....they're probably hoping you won't notice some extras here an there.

I wish I had some friends that would sneak over and drop piranhas off without my knowledge.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> good looking pic AK


Appreciated

On another note though-Your sig is huge man....


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

"wont comment"......"Don't ask again"....What did I miss ???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

impalass said:


> "wont comment"......"Don't ask again"....*What did I miss* ???


"Please"


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Sweet! Darker one on right looks like he has a camo pattern going on.somewhat like a oscar would have.


was about to remark the same. Luv that camo one!!!!....

Ak what size are your caribe????

Since your friend just tossed them into your tank why not to keep them AK?. maybe he wants you to have them....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> Sweet! Darker one on right looks like he has a camo pattern going on.somewhat like a oscar would have.


was about to remark the same. Luv that camo one!!!!....

Ak what size are your caribe????

Since your friend just tossed them into your tank why not to keep them AK?. maybe he wants you to have them....
[/quote]

Not sure on size
I would guess 7 to 8 inch maybe 6 to 7 inch....

I dont want Piranha anymore-I enjoy my cichlids way to much.....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

sh*t,you could ship them badboys to me!lol


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> sh*t,you could ship them badboys to me!lol


lol
Not mine to sell.Shipping alone would kill ya from this state man......
I dont even know what the plan is for these guys long term wise-
I have no clue if the owner is keeping them or if he plans to still sell them off.......

But I do tell ya that the damn gravel will be outed today and replaced with some nice black sand.......







I can't stand to look at that anymore......


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Too bad you dont want P's anymore, I'd bet you would make a hell of a good parent for 'em...hehehehe.

I hope you and your bud find a nice house for those nice caribes, in the meantime enjoy them!!!.

Cheers.


----------

